# Insurance Claims?



## Amiga500 (May 17, 2016)

Hello all, 

Just wondering if someone may be able to help me? 

Someone close to me wishes to drive for Uber and despite being of mature age (close to 40) the person in question has had a few Car accidents over the last 4 or so years which of course has raised premiums 'but' the person is still fully Insured. 

So my question is, even though there is no criminal history, there are no major offenses, no drink driving record..etc would Uber not allow this person to drive based upon this unlucky recent driving history with Insurance claims over that period or would it be a non-issue? 

We are situated within Melbourne, Australia. 


Thank you


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Here in America they look at your driving record. If there are many at-fault accidents, that may be a reason to deny.


----------



## Amiga500 (May 17, 2016)

Yeah I was aware of the American situation, I just hope it may be different here in Australia?  

Thanks for your reply anyway mate


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Wish I could help you with Australia. No experience there. I would think though that they would have consistent regulations, but then again, it's Uber.


----------

